# Bio-Spira vs. Stress Zyme



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

I noticed that there were several products that claim to have beneficial bateria that helps with the development of the biological filter and keeps ammonia levels low. Which one is the better of the two that I saw, Bio-Spora or Stress Zyme. Bio-Spora is really expensive, so thats why I want to be sure.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Bio-spora is expensive because it WORKS Stress Zyme and most other "instant cycle" products (exept stability) are cheap cause they DON'T WORK


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought it was called bio-spira since it used the right kind of bacteria, nitro-spira. many products have the wrong kind of bacteria, nitrobacter and nitrosomanas (spelling is gonna be waay off). or maybe they dont anymore.

and since bacteria is alive, it has to be refrigerated, and have oxygen, and have food. or anaerobic bacteria can take its place. havent heard of this happening to bio-spora though. just smell it to see if it smells like rotten eggs.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah it is called bio-spira. that by far is the best so it'll definatly be worth your money.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Stress-zyme, along with a few other "instant cycles", is falsely advertised. If you read closely on those products they contradict instant cycling.

Bio-spora has been used successfully by lots of aquarists. I personally haven't tried it. Take into consideration, a naturally cycled tank will be more stable than any quick start method.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

ive used bio spira for 2 of my tanks and im about to use it on my 150. ive never had any problems with it...it works great.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I went to big al's again today and asked if they could get biospira. the manager says it is illegal in canada!!
i am not planning on selling it.
Manager says it is the same as stress zyme!!
Sigh. it does no good when the customers read more about stuff than the "pros"


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's just plain sad.

As for comparing Bio-Spira to stress-Zyme...you can't; there's no comparison. Stress-Zyme isn't even in BioSpira's league.

I hope there isn't a product actually called Bio-SpOra on the market, because that would nullify everything we've said in this thread.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I've personally never tried any comercial bacteria. I have my own.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have never used it but have known people that have and say it works great (Bio-Spira) Have you tried a site on the internet? I am not saying to do anything illegal, but just a suggestion to find it. I like to use fosterandsmiths.com personally. There is also a site called aquatic supply where you may be able to find it.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Cycle and bio-zyme are only good for reducing organic builups such as mulm .... no use for cycling at all sadly.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Foster/Smith doesn't carry BioSpira. They DO have Stability, though, which makes a good second-best choice.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The best product for cycling a tank are live plants


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Stress-Zyme helps with the slime coat and reducing stress on the fish during cycling. bio-spira is a bacterial product that deals with the water chemistry.


----------

